# New windows



## lovemylittleboy (Feb 3, 2015)

Ok I just got used to Windows 8 then got the free upgrade to Windows 8.1....now they said on my desk top The new windows is out! Well does anyone have it yet? I can't stand this Windows crap.  I am ready I think to go to an Apple Tablet..what do you guys think of those?  When I got the free up grade to Windows 8.1 it messed my desk top up. I sure enough am not ready to go through that again! My little HP mini does just fine and it has Windows 7 Premium and is good. Except now I need a new battery it says.  SIGH............................ I am not computer savvy at all anyway............... why can't they leave anything alone.   And ya know yesterday Microsoft popped up on the desk top and said my memory was low and that was impossible! It has 4.00 GB and 3.88 usable I don't do a lot of things on that because I am pc stupid   Now I know a few months ago Microsoft had a nasty virus and I was warned NOT to open anything like that! The computer guys I use told me that and it was on the news too. I just don't like Windows anymore


----------



## oldman (Feb 4, 2015)

You are not alone. There have been many complaints about 8.0 and 8.1. People do not like having to use tiles and apps. In my opinion, it was designed more for the touch screens than for the home user that uses a mouse and keypad. You can get a free download version of 7 here: http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/internet-explorer-7-details.aspx 

It does't uninstall your 8.1, but it does allow you to use 7 as an alternative. Your choice. I also use Google Chrome as opposed to IE, which in my opinion, is horrible. If you don't already have an anti-virus and a firewall protector installed, you should give that some serious consideration. It will help you from getting malware, viruses and other intrusive nuisances that may cause disruptions to your system.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 4, 2015)

Instead of buying a new desktop, we went with buying Windows 7 and I installed it. Guess it really helps when a person, as myself, is "computer savy". But, like everything else in this "day and age", things change. We may not like that, but have to put up with it. 

BTW, wife and I have added more Memory, another DVD/CD Player to our computer. Every so often, I will take buy a can of "Duster" and clean the inside of our computer (Tower). Every day I get any anti-virus updates and on Monday's, I run our anti-virus scan and defrag the system. I know, I know, not that easy to do/understand for some of you, but I did say that I was the "computer techy" type.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Feb 4, 2015)

In our village one of my neighbors had an old desktop she used for three things, checking her email, ordering books/dvd's from the public library and playing Freecell.  It was loaded with 'Vista', one of the worst Win versions ever.  She couldn't get it to do anything.  I went down and realized her browser was having issues also.  She was about to cry.  I talked her into trying a version of Linux, my favorite, I installed it over her Vista and showed her what she needed to know and how to update it when required.  It had Firefox and a Freecell game.  I stayed until she was comfortable with it.  For months she used it and bragged to me how easy it was.  I kept it updated with the newer releases as they came along.  

One day she stopped and said her friend had talked her into a laptop and wanted to know what she should ask for.  I said make sure it has Win 8.1 and send her on her way.  A day after getting her LT she called saying she is so frustrated and could I show her how to use it.  She brought it to me and sat trying to follow me.  She was completely lost and after taking a ream of notes I sent her home to give it another try.  Two days later she called crying, she was so frustrated and was bringing the LT to me to have before she dumped it in her driveway.  I waited, she showed and said I could have it.  She was going back to her old ethernet cabled desktop.  

I asked her to let me load the latest version of Linux and dump her Win 8.1.  That afternoon I took it back to her and let her boot it up.  She was ecstatic with something she had become used to.  She called a few hours later and said she had been online ordered her latest book, checked her email and had played 5 games of Freecell, everything was right with the world.  Every Monday we have game night at the club house and she comes over pats me on the shoulder and tells every one within earshot about her venture.  She just turned 82, an active 82.

It's all in what you get used to and any change can be frustrating, my grandson is studying to be a software engineer, uses Macs and Windows, scoffs at me and my Linux, my son has everything in his house connected to his Apple network, I think he can even flush the toilet with an app.  I have the advantage over them in costs, every thing's free with Linux, ease of use and I don't need the latest gadget to get full advantage of whatever version I use.  I don't suffer from GAS (*G*ear *A*cquisition *S*yndrome).  I have a free office suite, a free graphic application that rivals AutoCad.  Games galore.  Surf the web in relative safety and a free version of anything that runs on Windows.  More and more applications are browser based that it becomes a moot point to need the newest equipment or the latest dynamic version out of Redmond, WA.  

I bought me a HP laptop loaded with Win 7 and gave up with all the problems after 4 months installed Linux and haven't looked back.  But Linux is not for everyone there are a few quirks, I have found that there is 1000's of websites devoted to easily solving your questions or problems without jumping through hoops to get them.  Unix/Linux is the backbone of the internet and whenever you pick up an Android device you are using Linux.  Being retired I can wait a second or two for my web pages to load and my life doesn't go into gimbel lock if things go awray with my operating system, I just reload and life goes on.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 4, 2015)

We have Windows 7 now, and have been happy with it.  Had Vista on the old computer and hated that version.  I'm not computer savvy, so the simpler the better.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Feb 4, 2015)

> I compare computers to owning a car.  Apple users are the snobs, drive the Beemer's, Lexus' or the Mercedes.  They pay for the privilege and look down their collective noses at the masses.  Windows users drive the Ford's and Chevy's.  Their's are affordable and mostly reliable, but have to be taken in often for repairs.  Linux users are the mechanics of the computer world.  They can get their burnt out, discarded shells at bargain prices change the engine, transmissions and keep them running.  They want to get the maximum use out of their jalopy and drive them until the wheels fall off.  Their equipment's not pretty but functional.



Humor no insult intended.


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Feb 4, 2015)

Thank all of you for your computer knowledge.  My sister has an Apple ipad and also the tablet she is by no means rich !  So Son of perdition I disagree with that statement.  I know several people who have them , none are "rich snobs" nor drive the fancy cars.. But everyone is different.  I definitely am not rolling in the green stuff. Lol.  I am probably one of the people that should not even have a computer.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 4, 2015)

Son_of_Perdition said:


> I compare computers to owning a car.  Apple users are the snobs, drive the Beemer's, Lexus' or the Mercedes.  They pay for the privilege and look down their collective noses at the masses.  Windows users drive the Ford's and Chevy's.  Their's are affordable and mostly reliable, but have to be taken in often for repairs.  Linux users are the mechanics of the computer world.  They can get their burnt out, discarded shells at bargain prices change the engine, transmissions and keep them running.  They want to get the maximum use out of their jalopy and drive them until the wheels fall off.  Their equipment's not pretty but functional.




errrrm, I have an Apple Mac ..2 in fact one for leisure one for business, I also have an Iphone...but I drive a ford...how does that work out in your equation? :doh:


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Feb 4, 2015)

You have to lighten up a little.  It was meant as a joke.   I would love to have an Apple but I no longer need all the bells and whistles to function.  I just feel lucky to put on a clean shirt every morning.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 4, 2015)

LOL>..welll S.O.P..you can be as happy as possible on here all the time you want to...we like that..


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 4, 2015)

I have Win 8.1 on my laptop but I installed "Classic Shell" free it makes 8.1 more like Win 7 (which I have on my desktop).  http://www.classicshell.net/


----------



## Don M. (Feb 4, 2015)

Every other release from Microsoft has been a dud.  XP was good, Vista sucked, W7 is great, and is used by over half the PC users, W8 is a bad joke, unless you use it on a smart phone....so if past history is any indicator, W10 will probably be worth having.  It's not scheduled for general release until sometime this Fall, and MS is tossing around plans for free upgrades for W8 users, and a reduced price for W7 users...in order to get them to switch over.  It will be a few more weeks or months before MS makes up its mind.  

Insofar as Apple products are concerned, they are usually quite good....However, virtually all of them are made in a huge "nearly slave labor" facility in China, and Apple is one of the biggest Corporate Tax Cheats in the U.S.  Given those two facts, if someone Gave me an Apple product, I would probably see how much abuse it could withstand from a hammer.


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Feb 4, 2015)

I really am not going to put the Windows on my Lenovo Desk Top I just can't stand any Windows anymore with the "exception of Windows 7 Home Premium" which I have on this HP Mini. never have trouble with it. I am just not  a computer person. I don't do much on them. 
But as for Apple Products  if they are good they are good. What in the world isn't made in China anymore? I hate the fact. But for stupids like me with computers I guess Apple would be my best bet. I sickens me to see an American flag say "made in China"


----------



## Rainee (Jul 11, 2015)

SOP where do you get a copy of Linux you talk about ? is it costly? I`d love to give it a try ..


----------

